# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Ματούλα Κ [Matoula K]

## Leo

¶λλο ένα αμφίπλωρο θηρίο, *Ματούλα Κ.*

----------


## xara

> ¶λλο ένα αμφίπλωρο θηρίο, *Ματούλα Κ.*


Είναι το ex Sardinia Vera? Δεν είναι λίγο μεγάλο για τη γραμμή αυτή;
:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> Είναι το ex Sardinia Vera? Δεν είναι λίγο μεγάλο για τη γραμμή αυτή;
> :mrgreen:


 
Τώρα πιά όχι. Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MATOULA K. 


100.JPG]

Για τον TSS APOLLON & tasos @@@

----------


## ορφεας

Η συνέχεια...
Η αναχώρηση του ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ. ...
paloykia 4.JPG
Τα φερρυ μποτ στα Παλούκια...
paloykia 5.JPG
Κατα την αναχώρησή μας...
paloykia 6.JPG
Τα φερρυ μποτ στα Παλούκια...
paloykia 7.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

εμ και κοντινός προορισμός είναι(για μένα τουλάχιστον)και όμορφα μέρη άμα ψάξεις θα βρείς πως να μην έχει κόσμο ??
αυτή την βδομάδα όμως μας τα χάλασε ο καιρός και δεν πήγαμε για μπανάκι θα φτιάξει όμως που θα πάει  :Very Happy: 
οπότε οι φώτο δεν είναι φρέσκιες και είναι και απο κιν. η κάμερα με άφησε εδω και καιρό :mrgreen:
DSC00323.jpg



στον φίλο pantelis kai Thanasis

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ματούλα αναχωρεί απο το Πέραμα στις 26/03/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, costaser, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, noulos, LEO, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, T.S.S APOLLON, DeepBlue, laz94, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ, Φανούλα, mastrokostas, leo85, CORFU, Appia_1978, John85, takiskofinas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, Diaylos, Ορφέας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: 

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ 111 26-03-2010.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Υπεροχη φοτο,σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ στις 19-02-2006 πριν γίνει η καθέλκυση του. Να πούμε ότι είναι του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη με τα Σαλαμινία Ι & ΙΙ, Κωνσταντίνος Κ, ετοιμάζει τώρα το Πανορμίτης και το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο το έκανε στις 02/04/2006.
Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ 96 19-02-2006.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το όμορφο ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ στις 11-04-2013 σε ένα δρομολόγιο του προς το Ρίο με τον Cpt. Παντελή στα χειριστήρια.

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ 141 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Ματούλα Κ

Trakakis_IMG_5108.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έγραψες πάλι.  :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη βρίσκεται η Ματούλα. Απ' ότι φαίνεται έφτασε ο καιρός για την καθιερωμένη συντήρησή της!

----------


## leo85

Πέρυσι στο Ρίο 

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ 12-4-2013 01.gif

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MATΟΥΛΑ Κ. παραμονη πρωτοχρονιας 2014

IMG_0438.JPG

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους αγαπημενους φιλους μου απο τη Σαλαμινα και ειδικα στα δυο αδελφια!

----------


## leo85

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Κώστα, Έχεις και εσύ τα χαιρετίσματα από τον αδελφό μου.

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ 12-4-2013 02.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....Πέρναγα απέναντι με το ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ όταν το _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ_  έπαιρνε άγκυρες.....





> Άλλοι στην πλώρη και άλλοι στην πρύμη!
> Τόσο κοντά μα τόσο μακριά καμιά φορά!


Μπα, δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα πλώρης και πρύμης το ότι δεν συναντηθήκαμε, μιας και .....έτρεχα πρύμα - πλώρα. Υποθέτω πως μάλλον είναι θέμα καταστρώματος. Εγώ βρισκόμουν στο ντεκ του σαλονιού, εσύ φίλε Απόστολε πιθανότατα στο αμέσως από πάνω.

Μιας όμως και μπήκαμε στο θέμα του _ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ_, να συμπληρώσω στα στοιχεία του Παντελή,




> Να δούμε το ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ στις 19-02-2006 πριν γίνει η καθέλκυση του. Να πούμε ότι είναι του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη με τα Σαλαμινία Ι & ΙΙ, Κωνσταντίνος Κ, ετοιμάζει τώρα το Πανορμίτης και το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο το έκανε στις 02/04/2006.


ότι το πλοίο φέρει _ΙΜΟ 8647658_, αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 11336_, και έχει κατασκευαστεί το _2006_ βέβαια στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Και μία φωτό .....αρχείου, από τον Οκτώβριο 2012.

IMG_0254.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

H Ματούλα Κ στις 30/03/2012 με προορισμό τη Σαλαμίνα

Matoula 30-03-2012.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ.......19-08-2011 στις 21.55 μ.μ πηγαίνοντας Σαλαμίνα. 

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ 130 19-08-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ματούλα Κ σε ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα από τη δίαυλο για να προλάβει το θηρίο Ligovsky Prospect που ερχόταν, ενώ τα P/K ετοιμάζονται να κόψουν το πέρασμα.

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ 168 30-09-2014.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο στις 18 & 19 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο στις 18 & 19 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.


Μετά την παράταση που πήρε το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά, το Ματούλα Κ σήμερα το πρωί πήγε και κάθισε στα βάζα του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη για να κάνει τη συντήρηση του. 
Εδώ σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.00 π.μ την ώρα που έφτασε.

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ-Κ-173-18-04-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος εργασιών συντήρησης. Το πλοίο έπεσε σήμερα από του Παναγιωτάκη, και επέστρεψε στην βάση του στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1090399.jpg η Κούκλα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μιας και όλο με νεότευκτα αμφίπλωρα ασχολούμαστε, να δούμε και ένα από τα ομορφότερα αμφίπλωρα παλαιότερης σχεδίασης.

_ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ_ σε χθεσινή φωτό με φόντο την Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0182.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Και μιας και όλο με νεότευκτα αμφίπλωρα ασχολούμαστε, να δούμε και ένα από τα ομορφότερα αμφίπλωρα παλαιότερης σχεδίασης.
> 
> _ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ_ σε χθεσινή φωτό με φόντο την Σαλαμίνα.
> 
> IMG_0182.jpg


Πολύ πιο όμορφο θα έλεγα από τα (χοντροκομμένα-μπαουλάκια) αμφίπλωρα που κατασκευάζονται τα τελευταία χρόνια...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο, που τον τελευταίο μήνα βρίσκεται σε ακινησία, μεθόρμισε σήμερα το πρωί από την παραλία των αμφίπλωρων στα Παλούκια, στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο, που τον τελευταίο μήνα βρίσκεται σε ακινησία, μεθόρμισε σήμερα το πρωί από την παραλία των αμφίπλωρων στα Παλούκια, στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια.


Και με .....κλειστό το AIS (τελευταίο σήμα 2/2ου), βρίσκεται πλέον τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για εργασίες συντήρησης.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και με .....κλειστό το AIS (τελευταίο σήμα 2/2ου), βρίσκεται πλέον τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για εργασίες συντήρησης.


Όπως τα λες είναι τα πράγματα και να και η απόδειξη. :Fat: 

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ-Κ-175-07-02-2017.jpg

----------


## apost

> Όπως τα λες είναι τα πράγματα και να και η απόδειξη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186846


Ετοιμάζετε σιγά σιγά!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Ματούλα Κ που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ-Κ-176-09-02-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έπεσε από του Παναγιωτάκη την Τρίτη, και επέστρεψε στην προβλήτα των αμφίπλωρων στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι βλέπω στο marinetraffic, αυτήν την ώρα αναχωρεί από την Σαλαμίνα και το _ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ_ για το Ρίο.

----------


## andria salamis

Επέστρεφα απο την βόλτα μου με κάρτα γεμάτη,ακούω σφυρίγματα,πισωωω! βλέπω το πανέμορφο Ματούλα.
Περίμενα,και οταν ειδα να χαιρετάει στο δίαυλο κατάλαβα!Αυτα μου αρέσουν,γιατι τα πιάνω εντελώς τυχαία,
και δεν ειχα διαβάσει που το έγραψε ο Παντελής!Τώρα το ειδα.

----------


## CORFU

Ζόρια πολλά για το πλοιο νότια του Μεσσηνιακου κόλπου

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Ματούλα Κ ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στο Ρίο.

----------


## Nickos_p

Ανατολική Προβλήτα Ρίου. 13/6/2018

----------


## Nickos_p

Μάιος 2018

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος της δρομολογιακής περιόδου 2017-2018, και το πλοίο αναχώρησε αργά χθες το βράδυ από το Ρίο για την επιστροφή του στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To οποίο πάει απ' ευθεία στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To οποίο πάει απ' ευθεία στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του.


Δεν παίρνω και όρκο βέβαια, αλλά μάλλον προς τα στενά της Φανερωμένης το βλέπω να κατευθύνεται Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου. Παλούκια πήγε μέσο Φανερωμένης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Ματούλα Κ σε ένα του δρομολόγιο από Πέραμα - Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ-Κ-179-12-02-2017.jpg

----------

